# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  P&G LifeLab Immersive Experiences, Procter & Gamble Co., Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Procter & Gamble Co.

pglifelab.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "P&G Built a Cool Virtual CES 2021 Exhibit Complete with Avatars"
The company turned its LifeLab into a virtual experience that you could "walk through."

by  Fabienne Lang
January 14, 2021

----------

